# Try To Guess The Weight



## crazy1323 (Apr 30, 2009)

I just finished building upi my first bike and I am going to put it on a scale tomorrow. Try and see if you can guess the weight. I have no idea what it is going to weight. I hope around 14lbs.

Here are the specs
Scott Addict R4 (54cm) w/ integrated BB
SRAM Red Group (standard crank with 172.5 arms and 11-26 cassette)
FSA K-Wing Compact Carbon 42cm bars
FSA K-Force Carbon stem (90mm)
FSA K-Force Carbon seatpost
Easton EC90 SLX Wheetset
Selle Italia Carbinio Flow SLR saddle
Cateye V3 computer
Speedplay Zero Ti Pedals

What do you think this bike will weigh?


----------



## HazemBata (May 20, 2004)

14.3 lbs


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

15.5 Pee-pounds


----------



## zuppy51 (Mar 9, 2009)

FSA Stuff is not that light. Whay kind of tires and tubes?
Also are your Easton wheels 2008 or 2009?
I'm going with 15.98 maybe 16.25


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin (Nov 21, 2008)

17 lbs


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

14.88 lbs


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin (Nov 21, 2008)

ooo this game is getting fun! Sooo.... whoever guesses closest without going over gets the bike, right??


----------



## twinkles (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm guessing 13.9 lbs. I'm assuming you are going to use something like conti 4000 with ultralite tubes. With that bike you are going to really limit your bag of excuses for not being fast.


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

1.075 stones


----------



## Getoutandride (Sep 1, 2008)

16.3 pounds


----------



## crazy1323 (Apr 30, 2009)

well the batteries of the scale at my LBS here at school were dead so I didn't get a weight. When I go home next week I will throw it on a scale at the shop at home. 

As for the wheels, they are the 2009 Version with the R4SL hubs and the SRAM Red only frehub body.

The tires are ZIPP Tangente 700 X 21. 

I am still fairly new to road biking. I rode mountain bikes for a while but one too many falls made me switch to road. This bike is way more than I would ever need but I had a great time building it and challenging myself to build a light bike.


----------



## lancezneighbor (May 4, 2002)

14.4 lbs


----------



## parity (Feb 28, 2006)

I bid 1 dollar.


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

Is this closest, or closest without going over? Do we win the bike if we guess right  ? 

15.6 pounds


----------



## muscleendurance (Jan 11, 2009)

last one to post wins


----------



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

I have no idea because there's too much left out of the build-- tires, seatpost clamp, scott fork I'd assume? Local lbs put together a scott addict that came in around 13lbs w/ similar stuff, but fsa k-force lite crankset-- the crazy thing is there's so much room to cut weight there if you want.


----------



## kreger (Mar 10, 2004)

im a visual learner, could we have pics??


----------



## crazy1323 (Apr 30, 2009)

15.19 lbs was the final weight.I wish it had been under 15 pounds. I had my ols saddle on, roughly 300g and the Selle Italia weighs 125g. Also, my Keo Originals not the speedplay zero's were on. That should be good for a few more grams.


----------

